# Denver Area Trails?



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd love nothing more than to ride my horse in the Rockies. I would really love to have that adventure, but first, I need to know if it's even possible. Heck, I need to know if there's even any public locations open top horseback riding! So if you're around the Denver area, make some suggestions?


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Close to Denver in the foothills, numerous Boulder County Open Space trails are open to horses: 

Parks & Trails
https://bouldercolorado.gov/osmp/riding-your-horse-on-osmp

There's also trail access in National Forest land:
Arapaho & Roosevelt National Forests Pawnee National Grassland - Horse Riding & Camping...

There's trailer parking but it tends to fill up fast on nice days.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If you need to rent a horse, your options are limited and you really need to head to the mountains. There are many "dude" options about an hour W. If you've got your own, Denver and the metro area is probably one of the best urban areas to own horses and be able to ride almost from your front door. I live in Boulder county and have City of Boulder OS trails right off my property which is a huge bonus. Some of the trails in Boulder and Larimer counties are still closed or severely damaged from last September's rains so keep that in mind. Jefferson county is really horse friendly on their trails and have more challenging terrain (more hills and rockier) but the views back to the city are great. Golden Gate State Park is an easy 1 hour drive from Denver if you are up for a day ride. You can make it as easy or hard as you want. Within the city of Denver itself (I;m calling the surrounding 15 miles Denver) most cities have an extensive multi use OS trail system where horses are for the most part allowed. They are TAME. Good for beginner horse and riders but still better than nothing. After 20 years, I still haven't made it out to the Pawnee Grasslands. I keep saying "this winter"...


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> If you need to rent a horse, your options are limited and you really need to head to the mountains. There are many "dude" options about an hour W. If you've got your own, Denver and the metro area is probably one of the best urban areas to own horses and be able to ride almost from your front door. I live in Boulder county and have City of Boulder OS trails right off my property which is a huge bonus. Some of the trails in Boulder and Larimer counties are still closed or severely damaged from last September's rains so keep that in mind. Jefferson county is really horse friendly on their trails and have more challenging terrain (more hills and rockier) but the views back to the city are great. Golden Gate State Park is an easy 1 hour drive from Denver if you are up for a day ride. You can make it as easy or hard as you want. Within the city of Denver itself (I;m calling the surrounding 15 miles Denver) most cities have an extensive multi use OS trail system where horses are for the most part allowed. They are TAME. Good for beginner horse and riders but still better than nothing. After 20 years, I still haven't made it out to the Pawnee Grasslands. I keep saying "this winter"...


I've got my boy, Butterscotch. We live at the foothills of the ozarks and we've done some steep and muddy trails more then a few times. I'm hoping he can prove himself even more if I can sort of "level up" what we're trailing on. I just recently gave my partner my OTTB as a late birthday/early Christmas present. I'm a bit worried about him, since he's not quite as practiced and was rode in Texas. Gonna be working him as much as I can to see what he can do, before I move at the beginning of next month. (Wish me luck, I'd like for my mate to go out with me on the trails!) I'll update when I know exactly where this barn is that we're moving to. (Gotta ask my partner lol)


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

*Update!:* He will be boarded in the Hudson area. :3


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Hudson isn't going to give you much in the way of riding right off the property. You will be limited to dirt roads, irrigation roads or riding on neighbor's property. Pawnee is going to be the closest State land to ride on. 45 minutes W will put you on Larimer and Boulder OS, both with extensive trail systems and in an hour you can be on Jefferson County OS.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Hudson isn't going to give you much in the way of riding right off the property. You will be limited to dirt roads, irrigation roads or riding on neighbor's property. Pawnee is going to be the closest State land to ride on. 45 minutes W will put you on Larimer and Boulder OS, both with extensive trail systems and in an hour you can be on Jefferson County OS.


The word is there will be several acres of land to ride on, but what I would like to do is trailer out to a few places. Not sure if there's anywhere to overnight at, but I'm going to be looking at google since I've got time off from work now.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Stoddard said:


> The word is there will be several acres of land to ride on, but what I would like to do is trailer out to a few places. Not sure if there's anywhere to overnight at, but I'm going to be looking at google since I've got time off from work now.


There are so many places to ride west of where you're going to be. You could spend 40 summers up there and not see it all. 

I recommend you get hooked up with a trail riding club and learn about high country riding, reading public land maps, and (hopefully) how to treat wildlife and domestic livestock you will run into.

Have fun.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

City and county OS trails are open from sun up to sun down so no overnight camping there. Head W and there are tons of options on Federal and State land. Buffalo Bill is a great club based out of Golden that organizes tons of day and camping rides as well as other social events. Also look up back country horsemen.


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I recommend joining the Buffalo Bill Saddle Club. I was a member for years. They have a web site.


----------

